# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء لتيسير الرزق(((عجييييييييييييييييب)))

## الحلا

اليكم هذا الدعاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل هو الله أحد بفضلها يارب لاتكلني الى أحد ولا تحيجني الى أحد واغنني عن كل أحد يامن اليه المستند وعليه المعتمد، عاليا فوق العلا فرد صمد منزه في ملكه ليس له صاحبة ولا ولد ورزقه ميسر يجري على طول المدد يا الهي خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد يا اله الفضل بحق الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد يا الهي يسر لي رزقي من الحلال واغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك وبفضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين، اللهم اني اسألك بمقاعد العز عن عرشك وبمنتهى الرحمة في كتابك الاعلى وبأسمك الأعظم وبكلماتك التامات المباركات التي لايجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر وباشراق وجهك الكريم أن تصلي وتسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله صحبه وسلم
وان ترزقني رزقا حلالا مباركا مقيما يا واسع المغفره يارازق المقيمين وواصل المنقطعين وغياث المستغيثين وأكرم الأكرمين وأرحم الراحمين، اللهم ياحي يا قيوم يادائم يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد يا وتر ياغني يا فتاح يا كريم ياوهاب يا ذا الجلال والاكرام لا اله الا أنت يا قريب يامجيب برحمتك نستغيث ومن عذابك نستجير، اللهم وسع علينا الدنيا وزهدنا فيها ورغبنا فيك وفي محبتك انك على كل شىء قدير. اللهم رب السماء والارض فالق الحب والنوى وباريء النسم وخالق الموجودات من القدم ومجري القلم من القدم بما أنت به أعلم لا مغيث لنا سواك ولا ناصر لنا غيرك، بيدك رزق الانس والجن والوحش والطير فأرزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين وأرحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين، اللهم ان كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله وان كان في الارض فأخرجه وان كان في يد بني آدم فسخره لنا بفضلك وكرمك وأنت على كل شيء قدير، اللهم ان كان قريبا فعجله وان كان قليلا فكثره،وان كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه بقو لك الحق(وكفلها زكريا كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا قال يا مريم أنى لك هذا قالت هو من عند الله ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب#هنالك دعا زكريا ربه قال ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة انك سميع الدعاء)
اللهم أنت ربي الاعلى تكفلتني في الظلمات والاحشاء وخلقتني مسلما واخرجتني من بين الصلب والترائب لا املك لنفسي ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا، اللهم وسع لي في ما رزقتني وبارك لي في ما وهبتني،اللهم اجعل يدي العليا بالاعطاء ولا تجعلها السفلى بالاستعطاء يا فتاح يا رزاق ياعليم، اللهم سخر لي رزقي واعصمني من الحرص والتعب في طلبه ومن التدبير والحيرة في تحصيله ومن الشح والبخل بعد حصوله، اللهم تول أمري بذاتك ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين ولا أقل من ذلك واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم ألا الى الله تصير الأمور، اللهم اني أسألك من فضلك العميم ومن خيرك الكثير أن تجعل لي وللمسلمين من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل فاحشة سترا وأن توفي ديني وأن تهون ما تعسر علي من أهوال الدنيا والآخره.(اللهم اني دعوتك فاستجب لي كما وعدتني فاني راجي غناك لفقري يا الله)(تعاد 3 مرات) اللهم افتح لي ابواب رحمتك وابواب الرزق الحلال المبارك والعافيه وحسن الختام يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لك الحمد كما أنت اهله فصل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه كما أنت اهله وافعل بنا وبالمسلمين ما أنت اهله فانك اهل التقوى والمغفره.



داوموا عليها خواتي وبتشوفون العجب وفي اوقات الاجابه بالثقه بالله وحسن الظن ولا تنسون تدعولي انه الله يعطيني الي في بالي 


واسلمتوا


السؤال 
السلام عليكم ماهو دعاء سعة الرزق؟ 

الفتوى 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، والتابعين، ومن تبع هداهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وبعد:
فلا يوجد لذلك دعاء مخصوص، فإن اتقيت الله تعالى حق تقواه، ودعوت الله تعالى بقلب سليم موقن بالإجابة بأي دعاء كان، وبخاصة في أواخر الليل عندما تصلي لله تعالى، فإن الله تعالى سوف يستجيب لك إن شاء الله تعالى ويحقق لك مرادك لقوله سبحانه: ﴿وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ﴾ [البقرة:186].
كما أرشدك إلى كثرة الاستغفار، فقد قال نوح عليه السلام كما أخبر الله تعالى: ﴿فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً﴾ [نوح:10-12].
وإلى صلة الرحم، فقد أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من أحب أن يبسط له في رزقه وينسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه).
والله تعالى أعلم. 

المفتي 
أ.د. أحمد الحجي الكردي
خبير في الموسوعة الفقهية، وعضو هيئة الإفتاء في دولة الكويت

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## ميثانه

مشكوره الغاليه 

وماجوره ان شالله

----------


## الحلا

تسلمييييييييييييييييييييييين يا ميثانه:22 (14): 
كلج طيب وذوق شكرا ع المرور

----------


## sawssen

يا الله شو رائع 
تسلمي حبيبتي 

جزاك الله كل خير

رمضان كريم

----------


## أم فهودي

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## الحلا

تسلمون كلكم ذوق نورتو السايت:1 (26):

----------


## خليدة

جذاك الله خيرا دعاء حلوووووووووو

----------


## راعية_دبي

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نبع الوفاء

تسلميييين الغالية

----------


## الحلا

تسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون خواتي حبيباتي:1 (24):

----------


## Candle

جزاك الله كل خير

رمضان كريم

----------


## الحلا

تسلمين حبيبتي على المرور نورت السايت:22 (12):هذا الدعاء مب بس في الناحيه الماديه حتى على نطاق العلاقت بس لو تصدقون انه اربيعتي كلمتني اليوم كانت عندها مشكله في واحد وايد زين متقدم لها بس كانت خلافات ومتعكظه السلفه باليقين بالله ومع هذا الدعاء انفرجت كربتها الحمد لله بركات هذا الشهر الكريم

----------


## الحلا

ربكم كريم ماينسى عباده سبحانه

----------


## أتومة

تسلمين أختي

----------


## sawssen

و الله حبيبيتي 

جزاك الله الخير كلو كل ما بمرأ بهاذ ال دعاء ما بعرف شو بيصير فيني

----------


## غزاله

:Smile:

----------


## Malena

الله يجزاك الخير ويبارك فيك

----------


## عطر

مشكورة الغالية وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج يوم القيامة


عطر :Smile:

----------


## UAE Fashion

الله يجزيج خير الدارين

----------


## bulbula

الله يعطيكي اللي في بالك و يجزيكي الخير

----------


## ام مهيره

الله يجازيج الخير وينولج اليه في بالج عاجل ليس اجلا:22 (4):

----------


## صغيرة

مشكورة اختي ماقصرتي

----------


## الحلا

فرحتوني خواتي بتفاعلكم:1 (9): وهذي دموع الفرح

----------


## أماني الحياة

مشكوره الغاليه 

وماجوره ان شالله

----------


## غزلاااان

تسلمين فديتج 


ويزاج الله ألف خيـــــــــــــــــر..

----------


## الفارسة

بارك الله فيج اختي الغالية .. و يزاج الله خير..و الله يوسع عليج رزقج..^^..

أرق التحية..

----------


## أم أحمدومحمد

مشكوره الغاليه 

بس حبيت أسأل من وين سمعت هالدعاء

----------


## الحلا

هذا الدعاء ربيعتي سعوديه من مكه عطتني اياه:22 (14):

----------


## magdoline

جزاك الله كل الخير يا الغلا على الدعاء الرائع
تسلمين.

----------


## حبيبتي شمة

*بارك الله فيج اختي الغالية .. و يزاج الله خير..و الله يوسع عليج رزقج..^^..

أرق التحية..*

----------


## جروح قلبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قل هو الله أحد بفضلها يارب لاتكلني الى أحد ولا تحيجني الى أحد واغنني عن كل أحد يامن اليه المستند وعليه المعتمد، عاليا فوق العلا فرد صمد منزه في ملكه ليس له صاحبة ولا ولد ورزقه ميسر يجري على طول المدد يا الهي خذ بيدي من الضلال الى الرشد ونجني من كل ضيق ونكد يا اله الفضل بحق الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد يا الهي يسر لي رزقي من الحلال واغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبطاعتك عن معصيتك وبفضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين، اللهم اني اسألك بمقاعد العز عن عرشك وبمنتهى الرحمة في كتابك الاعلى وبأسمك الأعظم وبكلماتك التامات المباركات التي لايجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر وباشراق وجهك الكريم أن تصلي وتسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله صحبه وسلم
وان ترزقني رزقا حلالا مباركا مقيما يا واسع المغفره يارازق المقيمين وواصل المنقطعين وغياث المستغيثين وأكرم الأكرمين وأرحم الراحمين، اللهم ياحي يا قيوم يادائم يا أحد يا فرد يا صمد يا وتر ياغني يا فتاح يا كريم ياوهاب يا ذا الجلال والاكرام لا اله الا أنت يا قريب يامجيب برحمتك نستغيث ومن عذابك نستجير، اللهم وسع علينا الدنيا وزهدنا فيها ورغبنا فيك وفي محبتك انك على كل شىء قدير. اللهم رب السماء والارض فالق الحب والنوى وباريء النسم وخالق الموجودات من القدم ومجري القلم من القدم بما أنت به أعلم لا مغيث لنا سواك ولا ناصر لنا غيرك، بيدك رزق الانس والجن والوحش والطير فأرزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين وأرحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين، اللهم ان كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله وان كان في الارض فأخرجه وان كان في يد بني آدم فسخره لنا بفضلك وكرمك وأنت على كل شيء قدير، اللهم ان كان قريبا فعجله وان كان قليلا فكثره،وان كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه بقو لك الحق(وكفلها زكريا كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقا قال يا مريم أنى لك هذا قالت هو من عند الله ان الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب#هنالك دعا زكريا ربه قال ربي هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة انك سميع الدعاء)
اللهم أنت ربي الاعلى تكفلتني في الظلمات والاحشاء وخلقتني مسلما واخرجتني من بين الصلب والترائب لا املك لنفسي ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا، اللهم وسع لي في ما رزقتني وبارك لي في ما وهبتني،اللهم اجعل يدي العليا بالاعطاء ولا تجعلها السفلى بالاستعطاء يا فتاح يا رزاق ياعليم، اللهم سخر لي رزقي واعصمني من الحرص والتعب في طلبه ومن التدبير والحيرة في تحصيله ومن الشح والبخل بعد حصوله، اللهم تول أمري بذاتك ولا تكلني الى نفسي طرفة عين ولا أقل من ذلك واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم ألا الى الله تصير الأمور، اللهم اني أسألك من فضلك العميم ومن خيرك الكثير أن تجعل لي وللمسلمين من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل فاحشة سترا وأن توفي ديني وأن تهون ما تعسر علي من أهوال الدنيا والآخره.(اللهم اني دعوتك فاستجب لي كما وعدتني فاني راجي غناك لفقري يا الله)(تعاد 3 مرات) اللهم افتح لي ابواب رحمتك وابواب الرزق الحلال المبارك والعافيه وحسن الختام يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم لك الحمد كما أنت اهله فصل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه كما أنت اهله وافعل بنا وبالمسلمين ما أنت اهله فانك اهل التقوى والمغفره.

((اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت وإذا نوديت به أجبت وإذا استصرخت به نصرت ، يا نور المستوحشين في الظلم ارزقهن وإياي بالزوج الصالح الحنون التقى الوفي ذو القلب الرحيم الذي يكن سبب العفاف والستر والغنى وراحة البال، اللهم إن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان عسيرا فيسره ثم بارك فيه برضاك عنا يا الله نجثو عند عرشك وأنحنا مطايانا ببابك يا الله، نرجوك ونرتجي رحمتك ارحمنا من ذل الإنتظار وقلة الصبر ونظرة الشماتة أو الشفقة في عيون البشر لا ملجأ من الله إلى إليه ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ))

----------


## hajes

بارك الله فيج ،،،

----------


## غـــلا الروح

يزااااج الله خير وف ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## الحلا

يزاكم الله الفخير خواتي  :12 (55):

----------


## اليتيمة

يسلمووووووو عزيزتي ع الدعاء..وربيعتج من وين لها هالدعاء...وهل هي دعت وأستجابة لها ولا كيف؟؟

لكن في كلا الحالتين..الواحد يوم يدعي ربه ويكون متيقن من الإجابة..ومخلص النية لله عزوجل راح يستجاب له بإذن الله تعالى..يعني مو شرط دعاء معين للرزق ودعاء للزواج ودعاء لكذا.......إلخ..

ومشكوووورة حبيبتي وجزاج الله خير..والله يحقق لج إللي في بالج.

----------


## صاحبة الذوق

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الحلا

كلك ذوق ياصاحبة الذوق:22 (22):

----------


## شروق بوظبي

الله يبارك فيج وينولج اللي في بالج عاجل غير اجل

----------


## الوفاء777

مشكوره الغاليه 

وماجوره ان شالله

----------


## فتاة راك

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة الدعاء جزاج الله خير

----------


## twinkle

السؤال 
السلام عليكم ماهو دعاء سعة الرزق؟ 

الفتوى 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، والتابعين، ومن تبع هداهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وبعد:
فلا يوجد لذلك دعاء مخصوص، فإن اتقيت الله تعالى حق تقواه، ودعوت الله تعالى بقلب سليم موقن بالإجابة بأي دعاء كان، وبخاصة في أواخر الليل عندما تصلي لله تعالى، فإن الله تعالى سوف يستجيب لك إن شاء الله تعالى ويحقق لك مرادك لقوله سبحانه: ﴿وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ﴾ [البقرة:186].
كما أرشدك إلى كثرة الاستغفار، فقد قال نوح عليه السلام كما أخبر الله تعالى: ﴿فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً﴾ [نوح:10-12].
وإلى صلة الرحم، فقد أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من أحب أن يبسط له في رزقه وينسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه).
والله تعالى أعلم. 

المفتي 
أ.د. أحمد الحجي الكردي
خبير في الموسوعة الفقهية، وعضو هيئة الإفتاء في دولة الكويت

----------


## سحابة الخير

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شرهةغلا

جزاك الله خيرا اختي

----------


## إماراتية كول

الله يسر لك أمورك و أمور المسلمين اللهم آمين

----------


## سـد اللـيل ـيم

> السؤال 
> السلام عليكم ماهو دعاء سعة الرزق؟ 
> 
> الفتوى 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين، والتابعين، ومن تبع هداهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، وبعد:
> فلا يوجد لذلك دعاء مخصوص، فإن اتقيت الله تعالى حق تقواه، ودعوت الله تعالى بقلب سليم موقن بالإجابة بأي دعاء كان، وبخاصة في أواخر الليل عندما تصلي لله تعالى، فإن الله تعالى سوف يستجيب لك إن شاء الله تعالى ويحقق لك مرادك لقوله سبحانه: ﴿وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُوا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ﴾ [البقرة:186].
> كما أرشدك إلى كثرة الاستغفار، فقد قال نوح عليه السلام كما أخبر الله تعالى: ﴿فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً * وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً﴾ [نوح:10-12].
> وإلى صلة الرحم، فقد أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من أحب أن يبسط له في رزقه وينسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه).
> ...

----------

